# Тренажер СТАЙЕР-диск, кушетки Грэветрин



## werzer (28 Сен 2008)

Добрый день!

Кто-нибудь пользовался или слышал о тренажере СТАЙЕР-диск для лечения позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Тренажер СТАЙЕР-диск*

Аутогравитационная кушетка для вытяжения позвоночника с попыткой обратной связи. Обратная связь обепечивается тем, что сила вытяжения регулируется собственны весом. Автор методики В.С Костанбаев и его кушетки КВС. Вариант его кушеток-Гриветрин, продает доктор Шолохов. Про ваши кушетки, насколько я знаю, выпускают и продают без разрешения. Принцип тот-же.


----------



## silver (24 Фев 2009)

*Мнения и отзывы по Грэвитрину*

Приветствую всех форумчанaiwan. Кто нибудь, расскажите пожалуйста о тренажере Гревитрине. Особенно кто пользовался, слышал что неплохо снимает болевой синдром при грыжах и протрузиях. И есть ли смысл приобрести как домашний тренажер. В одном сообщении коротко описали только хорошими словами, пользуется вся семья, деньги не на ветер. Какое ваше мнение? СПАСИБО!aiwan


----------



## Anny (22 Мар 2009)

*Стайер-диск: кто пробовал?*

Всем привет! Подскажите, кто-нибудь лечился с помощью Стаей-диск, поделитесь впечатлениями. У мужа грыжа пояснично крестцового отдела позвоничника, посоветовали лечится на Стаей-диске, естественно, в комплексе с другими мероприятиями.:blush200:


----------



## Aurelia (4 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Тренажер СТАЙЕР-диск*

Мне тоже хотелось бы узнать насчет этого тренажера, насколько он эффективен.


----------



## agent (28 Окт 2009)

Мне вот интересно что вот эту вот Аутогравитационную кушетку для вытяжения позвоночника с попыткой обратной связи можно использовать дома, или же все таки для этого надо посещать какой то физиотерапевтический кабинет. Подскажите по подробнее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2009)

Именно для дома и создаются подобные устройства. Есть и профессиональный вариант, для медицинских учреждений и частно практикующих врачей.


----------



## Моби Дик (13 Дек 2009)

*Мнения и отзывы по Грэвитрину*

Мы пользуемся, вернее дочь. Нам подарили его аналог Стайер-диск. Я звонила Шолохову, говорила с ним. Идея - супер! Позвоночник действительно растягивается за 1 процедуру на 1 - 2 см. Заметила, что лучше растягивается утром, когда дочка отключается, т.е. досыпает на кушетке. Вечером она очень отвлекается, не может долго лежать, и такого эффекта не наступает. Кушетка помогает снимать ей мышечное напряжение и усталость с позвоночника. Девочка играет на скрипке, а это многочасовые занятия в неестественной позе. Раньше зажимались мышцы спины при длительных разучиваниях технически сложных мест. Кушетка очень помогает ей в плане отдыха и восстановления сил, потому что нагрузки действительно большие, а у дочери сколиоз (теперь уже) 3 степ. Лежала в клинике 3 недели, кушеткой пользовалась только на выходных, когда я измерила ее рост, то он оказался ниже обычного, но после первой же утренней процедуры результат растяжения был хорошим. Единственое неудобство - кушетка занимает давольно много места и не складывается, в отличии от настоящего Гревитрина, которым Шолохов рекомендует пользоваться дома. Оценив советы этого доктора, я решила не пользоваться ни каким искусственным растяжением при помощи рычажков. Да, еще у нас сломался подогрев, никак не починим, но и без него результат довольно хороший. Если есть возможность, лучше приобретать облегченную конструкцию Шевченко. Ощущения, действительно, после сеанса приятные, чувствуешь себя отдохнувшим, особенно после первой процедуры.

Добавлено через 14 минут


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Аутогравитационная кушетка для вытяжения позвоночника с попыткой обратной связи. Обратная связь обепечивается тем, что сила вытяжения регулируется собственны весом. Автор методики В.С Костанбаев и его кушетки КВС. Вариант его кушеток-Гриветрин, продает доктор Шолохов. Про ваши кушетки, насколько я знаю, выпускают и продают без разрешения. Принцип тот-же.



В Стайер шустрые ребята! Мало того, что они ее продают, как Вы говорите без разрешения, так у них еще и особый к лечению подход. Сколько я там не объясняла, что у нас дома стоит эта кушетка, до тамошнего доктора не доходило. Человек повторял, что будут действенными только те сеансы, которые проходят в их центре. Мне было предложено посещать ежедневно этот центр в течении месяца. Надо ли говорить, что посчитана была кругленькая сумма, из которой ни как не хотели вычесть сеансы с кушеткой? Кроме того, Стайер-диск не совсем аналог. Поговорите с Шевченко, он Вам подробно объяснит. Там действительно рама иначе устроена, да и механическое растяжение не было задумкой Гревитрина или КВС. Чтобы продавать это чудо как отдельную самобытную продукцию, люди внесли изменения в конструкцию. На сколько я понимаю, это не улучшило лечебных качеств.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2009)

> Да, еще у нас сломался подогрев, никак не починим



Поставте снизу простой тепловой вентилятор, или положите "доброе тепло".


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2009)

Спасибо! Там, просто надо проводки заменить, скорее всего при перевозке повредили. Я с этим не очень тороплюсь, ведь, КВС в складном варианте работает без подогрева, кажется? Эффект, и так, потрясающий!


----------



## Андрей Л (31 Авг 2010)

А мне вот уже два врача твердят не вытягиваться, что-то можно совсем в грыже повредить, как быть???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2010)

А вы спросите у них о каком вытяжени идет речь и в каком месте?
Если сумеют объяснить, то нам расскажите, а мы постараемя изложить наше мнение о проблеме и вы сможете сделать выбор.

Главное преимущество нашего времени-это возможность делать выбор.


----------



## Андрей Л (2 Сен 2010)

Грыжа L4-L5 слева 5,6 мм, имеют в виду механическое сухое вытяжение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Сен 2010)

Вытяжение показано. Вытяжение может производиться на уровне пораженный сегментов и выше (или ниже) этих сегментов. С профилактической целью, только последннее. С лечебной (в обострении)возможно и на уровне и выше. Решение принимает врач при осмотре и составлении пограммы. Вытяжение на уровне поражения черевато обострением, опять же важно как сильно и как долго тянуть. Так например в американских программах, первое вытяжение длится 3 минуты.


----------



## Андрей Л (6 Сен 2010)

Спасибо, понятно. А то я как в инструкции к кушетке вытягивался по 40 мин в день


----------



## Kurt (6 Сен 2010)

Да уж тракция, то есть вытяжение - это сила! Так понятно и просто, что если  позвоночник  сжат, то его нужно разжать просто. Я например сплю на орторелаксационном матрасе постоянно. Чтоб постоянно снимать напряжение со спины. Он в виде гармошки такой, короче на словах не объясниш как он устроен. И цена доступная. И методика зарегистрирована. Впрочем это неважно, главное матрас спасает от боли, когда это нужно и помогает восстанавливать позвоночник. Только главное понимать нужно, что совершенное исчезновение боли от использования таких тракционных изделий, не говорит что позвоночник уже здоров. Хрящ нужно медикоментозно еще подпитывать нужными для восстановления веществами. Короче, все та же длинная длинная история.  

Хотя, по себе уже знаю, что отсутствие боли от болезни позвоночника - это такой невероятный кайф! И так хочется, чтоб это состояние не кончалось!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2010)

Андрей Л написал(а):


> Спасибо, понятно. А то я как в инструкции к кушетке вытягивался по 40 мин в день



На кушетке без активнеого вытяжения - правильно. Речь была о вытяжении "моторчиком".


----------



## Kurt (7 Сен 2010)

Посмотрел в интернете Тренажер СТАЙЕР-диск и кушетоки Грэветрин. Похожи конечно модели, кто из них у кого идею слизал не знаю, но Грэветрин для меня более привлекателен из за отсутствия того самого моторчика. Хотя я бы попробовал и то и другое. Как только расслабиться на таких аппаратах, чтоб комфортно процесс контролировать? Нуга-бест и ему подобные в этом плане более расслабляющим выглядит. А вообще, по моему мнению, такие аппараты должны быть использованы в медучреждениях, причем в стационаре, чтоб после процедуры сразу в пастель с ортопедическим уклоном в правильное положение, чтоб позвонки не ушли куда нибудь, раз заявлено что до 20 мм может быть вытяжение. ОРМЕД - профилактик еще нашел такую модель, но она более проффессионально выглядит, впрочем как и цена на ее. Еще есть немецкие, американские, голандские системы, но там цены уже от 9 тыс.дол. Хотя люди все оценивают по своему достатку и тащат домой все что может както им помочь без врачей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2010)

> Посмотрел в интернете Тренажер СТАЙЕР-диск и кушетоки Грэветрин. Похожи конечно модели, кто из них у кого идею слизал не знаю, но Грэветрин для меня более привлекателен из за отсутствия того самого моторчика.


Моторчика нет и там и там. Греветрин-Гравислайдер основатель методики, просто не стал судиться.



> Нуга-бест и ему подобные в этом плане более расслабляющим выглядит. ... ОРМЕД - профилактик .... Еще есть немецкие, американские, голандские системы, но там цены уже от 9 тыс.дол.


Тут другой принцип вытяжения. Грэавислайдер-по оси тела, чистая тракция. В Нуга бест и подобных, принцип мобилизации-многократное повтряемое движение между позвонками с выведением каждого позвонка на вершину изгиба, создаваемого движущимися авликами-считай искусственный мануальный терапевт. Отсюда и обострение, когда на автомате воздействуют и на функцмональные-устранимые и на патологические-защитные блоки между позвонками. Вот тут особенно важно и время и место.
А следующий уровень вытяжения-моторчик с тросами к телу.


----------



## Kurt (7 Сен 2010)

Нуга-бест конечно я зря вспомнил. Не очень хороший пример получился. А вообще, я имел ввиду аппараты только с прямой тракцией. Видел, кстати недавно в одном из наших профилакториев хороший дорогой немецкий аппарат для вытяжения. Со встроенным компьютером. При вытяжении сначала заносят все данные физические пациента, подключают к датчикам и только потом начинают сам процесс,  только он у них для своих работников. Впрочем, сколько я мимо ходил не разу не видел чтоб его использовали.


----------



## Андрей Л (9 Сен 2010)

То есть я понял что по 40 мин нужно просто лежать на кушетке не растягивая мотором, а ноги должны быть чуть на весу или полностью опущены


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2010)

И голова и ноги на весу на опорах с разнонаправленными рычагами. Угол рычагов около 45 град.


----------



## Андрей Л (9 Сен 2010)

Спасибо за информацию.


----------



## АртДок (22 Дек 2010)

Друзья, участники форума! В частности Доктор Ступин, прошу вас посоветовать тренажер... Дело в том, что недавно девушке моей после проведенного МРТ был поставлен диагноз межпозвоночная грыжа до 5 мм в пояснично-крестцовом отделе в количестве двух штук..
Беспокоит поясница, долго сидеть не может. Доктор проводивший исследование посоветовал тренажеры домашние для вытяжения спины. Я же при поиске подходящего наткнулся на большое количество с разнообразным действием. Соответственно встал вопрос о выборе, что мне тяжело дается. Дайте совет где и что искать для подобной проблемы. Признателен заранее.


----------



## nuwa (22 Дек 2010)

АртДок написал(а):


> после проведенного МРТ был поставлен диагноз межпозвоночная грыжа до 5 мм в пояснично-крестцовом отделе в количестве двух штук..
> Беспокоит поясница, долго сидеть не может. Доктор проводивший исследование посоветовал тренажеры домашние для вытяжения спины.


У меня вопрос: А при такой картине: боли в пояснице, не может долго сидеть и т.д. врач не порекомендовал никакого лечения, кроме тренажёров?

Может быть стоит открть Вам отдельную тему, разместить на форуме МРТ и общими мозговыми усилиями принять решение, что же необходимо для Вашей девушки - тренажёр или банальная схема (мануальный терапевт, лекарственные препараты, по рекомендации: физиотерапия, ЛФК, бассейн и т.д.)


----------



## АртДок (22 Дек 2010)

Спасибо за ответ!
Возможно доктор очень пессимистичен, но он говорил о физиотерапии, о бассейне, о тренажерах и при этом дал совет, не делать ничего в России. Вот как-то так.   МРТ обязательно размещу, когда найду   Все же по поводу тренажеров... считаете ли вы противопоказанием их применение при грыжах межпозвоночных дисков


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2010)

Не считаю, при правильном применении.
Какие лучше не отвечу, но из горизотальных работаю с RDC (Гравислайдер)


----------



## АртДок (22 Дек 2010)

Это Вы про тренажеры используемые в мед.учреждениях или это домашний тренажер?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2010)

Есть и домашний вариант. Трудно назвать их тренажерами.
Это кушетки для вытяжения за счет собственного веса, с обратной

Добавлено через 4 минуты
Есть и домашний вариант.
Трудно назвать их тренажерами.
Это кушетки для горизонтального вытяжения за счет собственного веса, с обратной биологической связью (не тянет там, где мышцы зашитно спазмированны).
Но начинать надо не с этого.
Вам нужен диагноз, который поставит врач по результатам осмотра и обследования.
Затем программа лечения болив спине (если есть).
Затем программа профилактики (чтобы новые обострения реже и слабее).

В обоих программах может присутствовать вытяжение позвоносчника (правильное и в правильном месте).


----------



## АртДок (23 Дек 2010)

Доктор,а могу ли я Вам на почту отправить МРТ?  из обилия снятых слоев мне тяжеловато найти нужные.


----------



## Шеда (14 Янв 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не считаю, при правильном применении.
> Какие лучше не отвечу, но из горизотальных работаю с RDC (Гравислайдер)



Федор Степанович, на Вашей памяти есть реальные случаи уменьшения размера грыж, подтвержденные МРТ при использовании КВС?... Или хотя бы уменьшения неврологических симптомов?...

Посмотрела на сайте цены, недешевенькое удовольствие. Если б знать, что поможет, разорилась бы. Так моя грушевидка и не прошла, уже и в спину дипроспан колол Александр Евгеньевич  Где-то давит 

Александр Евгеньевич агитирует за Детензер, но мне кажется это вообще больше для профилактики, при грыже нужно более выраженное воздействие...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2011)

Плохо, что непроходит, постарайтесь в Понедельник попасть.
Уменьшение размеров грыжи диска от любого лечения не является признаком эффективности, поскольку это естесственый процесс.
Детензор, Орторелакс, Гравислайдер, это часть лечебного процесса,* в период обострения,* с механическим, тракционным воздействием.
Для многих пациентов*, в ремиссии,* такое воздействие является достаточным для профилактики обострений.

Это не отменяет правильного поведения, ЛФК, мануальной терапии проч.

При необходимости возьмите в аренду на время.


----------



## Шеда (15 Янв 2011)

Спасибо, у Вас в понедельник аншлаг, приду конечно, может попаду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2011)

Позвоните завтра, места должны быть, если нет. Перезвоните мне. Будем думать.


----------



## андрей1987 (15 Янв 2011)

Где можно купить такую домашний вариант этой кушетки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2011)

799-11-88aiwan


----------



## Шеда (17 Янв 2011)

Федор Степанович, отпустили меня с лечения, через 2 недели покажусь - подойду в Ваш приезд, и снимки сделаю нормальные, с Беговой.

Как стала плавать в бассейне и ходить километраж, так стало легче. Зажата мышца конечно, но и фиг с ней, разожмется когда-нибудь сама.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2011)

Упражнения для грушевидно показали? Или всех увольнять?aiwan


----------



## Шеда (19 Янв 2011)

Показали, делаю :nyam:
Путаюсь в показаниях, то ли острого периода делать, то ли подострого. Острого скучно, а подострого сложновато. И непонятно, скока вешать граммов, делаю по 30 раз каждое - достаточно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2011)

Достаточно и по 20, можно подострый, только уберите то, что вызывает боль или делать до боли, не через боль. И отдельно для грушевидной мышцы.


----------



## Сергей123 (4 Мар 2011)

*2 Доктор Ступин
*
Здравствуйте!
У меня грыжа L5-S1 4мм и протрузии T12-L3 3мм. Есть возможность взять на время Стайер-диск, но без рекомендации врача не решаюсь. Скажите, пожалуйста, в моем случае вытяжение такого рода показано? Хуже не будет?

И еще - вытяжение требует каких-то обязательных упражнений для мышц? Прочитал в одной теме, что после водного вытяжения мышцы атрофируются, их нужно тренировать итд.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2011)

Так покажитесь врачу.
А что болит? Покажите снимки.


----------



## Сергей123 (4 Мар 2011)

О черт, снимки дома ((( выложу вечером

Началось с болей в паховой области и половых органах.
Месяц обследовался на урологию у двух врачей, сдал кучу анализов - все чисто.
Сказали сделать МРТ, сделал - нашли грыжу и протрузии.
С неврологом не повезло, попался невменяемый, объяснять особо ничего не хотел, только раскручивал на дорогостоящие массажи и физио.
Неделю назад боль начала отдавать в ноги - теперь уж ясно, что все дело в грыже.

Как я понимаю, грыжа - это разрыв фиброзного кольца диска. Читал инфу, что при разрыве вытяжение противопоказано, это действительно так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2011)

А есть ли разрыв?
Вытяжение, как правило проводиься не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже больного места, помогая организму скомпенсировать пороблему.


----------



## Сергей123 (4 Мар 2011)

Видимо, все же нужны снимки, чтобы определить, есть ли разрыв?

...Я хотел приобрести в медведково матрас орторелакс. Можно заодно к вам на консультацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2011)

Понедельник с 10 до 14.00. Запись предварительная. 474-99-17


----------



## vladlents (18 Мар 2011)

2 Доктор Ступин

Здравствуйте.

У меня 2 грыжи:
- L4-L5 прооперирована в декабре 2010,
- L5-S1 0,65 см.

Подскажите, возможно ли применение растягивающих кушеток для профилактики обострений в послеоперационном периоде?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2011)

Применение возможно.


----------



## Алексей Николаевич (11 Май 2011)

Добрый день. Были с супругой в санатории в 2009 году, прошли курс лечения на Греветрин, остались не довольны. Устройство для пыток. По приезду в Москву посмотрели интернет и приобрели Detensor, понравилось больше, только у нас его собака сьела. Купили Медекс дешевле чем Detensor в 2 раза. По нашим ощущениям разницы нет. Очень хорошо помогает расслабиться после поездок на дачу.


----------



## Моби Дик (26 Май 2011)

Не верю, что "устройство для пыток". Сама лежала. В чем пытка то? И поспать часок можно, встаешь - как заново родился. Расслабляешься здорово.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (8 Июл 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Моторчика нет и там и там. Греветрин-Гравислайдер основатель методики, просто не стал судиться.
> 
> 
> Тут другой принцип вытяжения. Грэавислайдер-по оси тела, чистая тракция. В Нуга бест и подобных, принцип мобилизации-многократное повтряемое движение между позвонками с выведением каждого позвонка на вершину изгиба, создаваемого движущимися авликами-считай искусственный мануальный терапевт. Отсюда и обострение, когда на автомате воздействуют и на функцмональные-устранимые и на патологические-защитные блоки между позвонками. Вот тут особенно важно и время и место.
> А следующий уровень вытяжения-моторчик с тросами к телу.


Господин Ступин! На Стайер-диск есть патент на изобретение и судится господин Костанбаев никак не мог. Моторчик в Стайере все же есть, он обеспечивает вибрацию для лучшего расслабления пациента. Еще есть подогрев небольшой, который обеспечивает комфорт при проведении процедуры.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2012)

Тему перечитайте, речь о другом моторчике, для вытяжения.
Патентное право в России интересное.
Вот по матрасам Орторелакс например, директор уйдя из фирмы сумел получить патент на тоже самое, но с дырочками в матрасе в которые укладывал травки, для "фитоорторелаксации".

Так и остался с этим патентом, а у Умеренкова уже + 3 новых.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

Вы просто не знаете историю этого вопроса. И мы работали на кушетках КВС пока пациент не упал у нас с этой кушетки, така как она собрана, как конструктор, но при этом в ней используется вибрация. Еще каждый день нам приходилось лежать под этой кушеткой, чтобы править кривой головной конец. Поэтому, когда Юра Скултан предложил свою разработку- мы согласились. Нам все равно у кого покупать- патент не наш, но результаты лечения на порядок лучше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

У вас все лучше.
Вообще-то разговор был о моторчике для вытяжения, так он у вас есть?


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Нет, установка в принципе может работать без электричества. Вибрация, подогрев и массажные варианты установки способствуют мышечному расслаблению и улучшению комфорта для проведения процедуры.


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (10 Июл 2012)

Можете приехать-посмотреть. Богомолова Н. А. не будет против, если интересно, конечно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2012)

Вот теперь вы ответили на вопрос пациента, есть ли на кушетке моторчик *для вытяжения* и о Нуга-бесте,
и о большем пациент и не спрашивал.


----------



## жихарка (13 Июл 2012)

Как пациент опробывал и стайер диск на пробном сеансе в клинике у Марины Михайловны и квс -16 ,который преобрел для самостоятельного вытяжения .И по ощущениям скажу что стайер значительно удобнее ,т к на квс соскальзывают то голова то ноги с площадок  и натяжение становиться слабым,а на стайере такого соскальзования  не наблюдалось и натяжение чуствовалось отлично.


----------

